# Tastatur stellt sich auf Englisch? [COREL 11]



## kirchel (11. Dezember 2003)

Hi, 
Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem mit Corel.
Ich benutze die 11 Version unter WinXP. 
Durch die Arbeite benutze ich (leider) jeden Tag Corel Draw, mein Problem dabei ist das es immer die Tastaturbelegung auf englisch umstellt, und ich einfach nicht weis warum oder wie ich das ausstelle. Wenn das ein oder auch zwei mal am tag wäre hätte ich ja nix dagegen, ist je schnell wieder umgestellt, nur leider ist es so das sobald ich von einem anderem Programm  in Corel wechselt, die Tastatur auf englisch steht, stell  ich es wieder um ist es ne Minute später wieder auf englisch. Ich kann mir das einfach nicht erklären, wenn jemand weiß warum dieses blöde Programm das macht wäre ich euch echt dankbar.

MFG

Kirchel


----------



## Fey (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

drückst du oft strg-shift oder alt-shift? Wenn ja, geh mal in die Systemsteuerung und wähle Tastatur aus. Unter dem Punkt Eingabe kannst du die Tastenkombination für die Umstellung der Sprache deaktivieren.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## kirchel (16. Dezember 2003)

Hey Danke das wars schon!
Hät ich auch selbst drauf kommen können...

mfg
Kirchel


----------



## kirchel (17. Dezember 2003)

Naja, blöd gelaufen würde ich sagen, ich hab das gleich Problem schon wieder, nur jetzt ist es noch ne Nummer härter.
Also bei Win XP hat man ja die Möglichkeit unten rechts in der Taskleiste die Tastatur auf englisch umzustellen. Diese Funktion habe ich entfernt, weil ich alle 10 Minuten beim arbeiten mit Corel die Tastatur wieder auf deutsch stellen musste, und mich das echt genervt hat. Jetzt hab ich nur das Problem, das wenn ich jetzt in Corel bin, das Programm plötzlich wieder auf eine englische Tastatur umgestellt ist, ich kann mir auch nicht erklären warum, im ersten Moment steht sie noch auf deutsch, und im nächsten schon auf englisch. Aber weil ich jetzt unter WinXp die Tastatur Umstellung entfernt habe kann ich es nicht mehr unten rechts in der ecke zurückstellen. Das komische ist auch das wenn die Tastatur in Corel auf englisch steht und ich z.B. in Word wechsle die Tastatur wieder auf deutsch steht,  nur das wenn ich wieder zurück zu Corel gehen, die Tastaur sich wieder auf englisch umstellt.
Ich hoffe ihr habt mein Problem verstanden, es kann also nur an Corel liegen, Corel muss also  selbständig die Tastatur umstellen Aber warum, und wie ändere ich das wieder?
Wäre euch echt dankbar wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte, ich bin mit meinem Latein am ende, hab schon alle Einstellungen in Corel überprüft aber rein garnix dazu gefunden.

Danke Schonmal 

MFG 
Kirchel

Was ich grade noch bemerkt habe, Corel stellt die Tastatur nur für einzelne Dokumente um, ich habe als in corel 2 Dokumente geöffnet, bei dem einem steht die Tastatur auf deutsch, bei dem anderen auf englisch? Wie kann ich das ändern? Ich will doch einfach nur die Deutsch Tastaturbelegung!


----------



## kirchel (7. Januar 2004)

Hat zu meinem Problem hier keiner was zu sagen?
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## kirchel (13. Januar 2004)

Wo sind hier die Corel Freak`s!

Bitte ich brauche euch

mfg

Kirchel


----------



## seppmk (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

Anleitung: 
In CorelDraw 11 muß ein Dokument geöffnet sein (meinetwegen leer), sonst 
kommt man nicht an die Optionen. 

Extras -> Optionen -> Arbeitsbereich -> Text und dort den Haken 
entfernen bei "Tastatur automatisch wechseln" 


cu Sepp


----------



## mike_h (18. März 2004)

*Gleiches problem*

Hallo,
ich habe das gleiche problem 
nur: sobald ich ein textfeld anklicke (doppelklick) verabschiedet sich mein corel
vollständig 
ich habe einen neuen user angelegt -> der geht, hat die gleichen rechte usw.
leider benötige ich den alten user .
was ist da wo gespeichert ?
neuinstallation --> gleiches problem 

kann jemand helfen 

thx
mike


----------



## mike_h (19. März 2004)

*Tastatur Corel 11*

Es gibt im Netz UNMENGEN von Usern, die GENAU diesen Fehler haben.
Über Rechteprobleme (Corel kann das NT- Rechtesystem nicht ?) bis sonstwohin -> sogar der Corel Service hat nur über "Kompatibilitätsprobleme" geredet .
Meine Lösung :
Entweder Corel 10 für diese Grafiken installiert lassen oder Corel 12 -> damit ist das problem deratig beseitigt, dass eine paarmal eine Meldung kommt, welche geschlossen werden kann.
Soweit dazu ich habe nun  3 Corel -> und ich liebe jetzt 10 umso mehr , weil ich alle 3 vergleichen kann.

Ciao
Mike


----------



## Blasius (17. Januar 2005)

kirchel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat zu meinem Problem hier keiner was zu sagen?
> Bitte um Hilfe


Hallo Kirchel,
ich bin zwar nicht Profi, aber vielleicht geht es etwa mit folgendem Tipp:
Leeres Dokument öffnen. Unter Text -> Schreibhilfsmittel -> Sprache -> Deutschland-Deutsch DE  wählen und Häkchen "als Standartsprache für Schreibhilfsmittel speichern"
Blasius


----------



## mike_h (17. Januar 2005)

@Blasius:
Das hilft in 90% der Fälle.
Es ist aber ein neues Dokument - was läuft mit älteren 

C12 kennt diese Probleme nicht- und das Probieren ist nervig.
Also besser: updaten

Ciao
Mike


----------

